# Honestech TVR problem



## CairnisReed (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, about 2 days ago, TVR was working fine,
but now, whenever i press the record button, it say
"List index out of bounds (0)"
imj not sure what it means, i changed none of the settings,
What should i do to fix it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Honestech TVR which comes bundled with Intex cards is very buggy and unstable. I'd suggest that you switch to a better alternative such as WinDVR.


----------



## CairnisReed (Jul 17, 2008)

I checked out the trial of WinDVR 3.0, and its works ok, the quality wasnt as good as Honestech TVR,
and im also kind of looking for something free


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2008)

For a free option, try Chris-TV Lite from *www.chris-tv.com/download.html


----------



## CairnisReed (Jul 17, 2008)

I cant find where to click, to start recording


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry, the free version doesn't support recording, only viewing is available. If you want to record as well, you can try Media Portal or GBPVR. I haven't used them, but they should do the job.

*www.team-mediaportal.com/download.html

*forums.gbpvr.com/showthread.php?t=35528


----------



## CairnisReed (Jul 17, 2008)

I must be disabled...
Media Portal keeps giving me errors
and GBPVR cant recognize my V stream, which connects to my TV system


----------

